# Tom Nook: Raccoon or Tanuki?



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2008)

So we all know that Tom Nook is a raccoon in Animal Crossing. And Crazy Redd is a fox, and Kapp'n is a snapping turtle. But in Dōbutsu no Mori (Animal Forest, the Japanese version), they are a tanuki, kitsune, and kappa, respectively. They were changed in the other versions because most of the world is unfamiliar with Japanese folklore. So what do you call Nook, Redd, and Kapp'n? I prefer their original Japanese identities. I did have a pet snapping turtle named Kapp'n, though, lol.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 15, 2008)

Being the massive Japan fan I am, I prefer the original Japanese names. I never call them that though because it requires more effort to explain to people what i'm talking about >_<


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 15, 2008)

It's okay, I'd like their translated names either way. Plus Totakeke would just as cool as K,K, Slider.


----------



## Triforce3force (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm fine with both, really.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 15, 2008)

i alsway knew kappn was a kappa but nevr thought of redd and tom and tanuki and kitsune i didnt even know what a tanuki was until you made this post XD


----------



## SL92 (Nov 15, 2008)

It was proved somewhere that he wasn't a Tonooki, but that sounds cooler and less likely to get in your garbage.


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I prefer their American Names, but I like the folklore and myth of their original Japanese names.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]It was proved somewhere that he wasn't a Tonooki, but that sounds cooler and less likely to get in your garbage.[/quote]First, tanuki is spelled with a U, not double O. You're probably thinking of "Tanooki Mario", which they misspelled on purpose. And second, it directly says in the Japanese versions that Tom Nook IS a tanuki.


----------



## SL92 (Nov 15, 2008)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]It was proved somewhere that he wasn't a Tonooki, but that sounds cooler and less likely to get in your garbage.


First, tanuki is spelled with a U, not double O. You're probably thinking of "Tanooki Mario", which they misspelled on purpose. And second, it directly says in the Japanese versions that Tom Nook IS a tanuki.[/quote]Tonooki is an in-joke, I should've clarified.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 15, 2008)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]It was proved somewhere that he wasn't a Tonooki, but that sounds cooler and less likely to get in your garbage.


First, tanuki is spelled with a U, not double O. You're probably thinking of "Tanooki Mario", which they misspelled on purpose. And second, it directly says in the Japanese versions that Tom Nook IS a tanuki.[/quote]Because proving your superiority in the Japanese language makes you sound much cooler.

Honestly, we are AMERICAN. He's a raccoon. People who refuse to say that he's a raccoon are pretty shallow.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow_][quote="Tyeforce said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]It was proved somewhere that he wasn't a Tonooki, but that sounds cooler and less likely to get in your garbage.


First, tanuki is spelled with a U, not double O. You're probably thinking of "Tanooki Mario", which they misspelled on purpose. And second, it directly says in the Japanese versions that Tom Nook IS a tanuki.[/quote]Tonooki is an in-joke, I should've clarified.[/quote]As in, to-nook-i? Lmao.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2008)

Axolotl Alex said:
			
		

> It's okay, I'd like their translated names either way. Plus Totakeke would just as cool as K,K, Slider.


Yeah, sometimes I call K.K. Slider Totakeke, too. Did you ever know that his look is actually based on Kazumi Totaka? The character itself is, of course, based on Totaka, but I never noticed that they have the same facial features until recently. Look:


----------



## solsticeviolet (Nov 15, 2008)

Uh, "tanooki" can be spelled pretty much any old phonetic way because it's _romanized._ The only hard-set correct way is actually written _in Japanese._ And while I realize that the Japanese terms for these animals have mostly a mythological context - they are essentially the same to English-speakers. They were romanized for us to understand better and have their own personality. One is not "better" than the other.

/soapbox


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tonooki is an in-joke, I should've clarified.[/quote]As in, to-nook-i? Lmao.[/quote]Oh, I get it, lol. Well, it reminded me of Tanooki Mario (different from Raccoon Mario).


----------



## reedstr16 (Nov 15, 2008)

wait wat were those things that you said the japanese ones were, like wat kind of animals?


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2008)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> wait wat were those things that you said the japanese ones were, like wat kind of animals?


Tanuki, kitsune, and kappa are Yōkai, Japanese spirit creatures.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 15, 2008)

I always thought Kapp'n was one of those turtles with the holes in their heads, that lived under bridges, and whenever you saw one, you had to get it to poor the water from it's head. I thought that was kapp'n although I have no idea what those mythical creatures are...


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I always thought Kapp'n was one of those turtles with the holes in their heads, that lived under bridges, and whenever you saw one, you had to get it to poor the water from it's head. I thought that was kapp'n although I have no idea what those mythical creatures are...


That _is_ a kappa you're thinking of.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 18, 2008)

Meh. I don't care though, I like kappa better. kappas rock, ok! i dont care if they eat people or whatever. lol nook is the raccoon w/ rabies.


----------



## kenziegirl (Jan 8, 2010)

Greedy, deceptive, and annoying.....and Raccoon, fox, and snapping turtle


----------



## merinda! (Jan 8, 2010)

Don't bump topics.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 8, 2010)

I forgot about this thread. .-.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2010)

It's obvious it is Tanuki, kitsune, and kappa.  After that lecture you gave us in the Kappa topic. But I don't give a *censored.2.0* about some stupid crap. So I voted 'I don't care' Which is translated in Jake language to ---> I really don't give a *censored.2.0*ting *censored.3.0* about this mentally ******** brainwashed topic of nothingness.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> It's obvious it is Tanuki, kitsune, and kappa.  After that lecture you gave us in the Kappa topic. But I don't give a *censored.2.0* about some stupid crap. So I voted 'I don't care' Which is translated in Jake language to ---> I really don't give a *censored.2.0*ting *censored.3.0* about this mentally ******** brainwashed topic of nothingness.


You realize this thread is over a year old, right?


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not really lol *Arkward* Who the hell bumped this?[/small]

kenziegirl noob bumps like everything every 30 minutes...


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 9, 2010)

tanuki - Japanese Raccoon Dog
kitsune - a japanese word for Fox
kappa - a type of water sprite (Looks like an alligator.... O_O)

quotes from wikipedia for kappa:

_Their pranks range from the relatively innocent, such as loudly passing gas or looking up women's kimonos,_

_and they can understand and speak Japanese._ ( i want one now...)

_cucumbers, the only food kappa are known to enjoy more than human children._ ( nevermind I don't want one....)


----------



## Hiro (Jan 10, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> tanuki - Japanese Raccoon Dog
> kitsune - a japanese word for Fox
> kappa - a type of water sprite (Looks like an alligator.... O_O)
> 
> ...


I still want one xD


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 10, 2010)

kenziegirl said:
			
		

> Greedy, deceptive, and annoying.....and Raccoon, fox, and snapping turtle


gtfo


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jan 10, 2010)

umm first really old topic, and second i would have to go with there japanese names since the game originated from japan.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 10, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> tanuki - Japanese Raccoon Dog
> kitsune - a japanese word for Fox
> kappa - a type of water sprite (Looks like an alligator.... O_O)
> 
> ...


*Lurks in old topic*

Wait... Is is legal to let Kapp'n drive the bus... for children O_O


----------

